# Pittsburgh Fall Fun Day 9/28/14



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bumping this up


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Registered. Lets see if I can work a miracle between now and then and get my overly enthusiastic greeter to loose leash walk and pass the CGC.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bumping up!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bumping up!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bumping up again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bumping up 

This weekend!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the PA Members, this event is tomorrow, Sunday, 9/28/14


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just wanted to post a follow-up review.  It was my first time meeting members of the GPGRC and attending one of their events. Maiya and I both had a great time. Our favorite game was the tennis ball relay!!


----------

